# early mellins jar



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

heres a mellins food jar i dug today, the bottle is machine made, but it has whittle marks ??? mike


----------



## madman (Dec 4, 2005)

bottle reads mellins food co. other side says boston u.s. small size  w on base


----------



## Elihu (Jun 14, 2020)

Did you ever get a year on this bottle found the same one yesterday.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

Looks post 1900. Mellins food for infants and invalids. Developed by Gustav Mellin in 1866. A soluble dry extract of wheat, malted barley and bicarbonate of potassium diluted with cows milk and water it was called a milk modifier. The only perfect substitute for mother's milk, it was not a complete nutritional substitute.  They came in 3 sizes early ones were corktop and later screwtop.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 14, 2020)

I have seen Mellin food bottles which came with a granular powder that you mix with milk and or water as late as 1940s-50s. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## mytauntaunsbeat (Jun 14, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Looks post 1900. Mellins food for infants and invalids. Developed by Gustav Mellin in 1866. A soluble dry extract of wheat, malted barley and bicarbonate of potassium diluted with cows milk and water it was called a milk modifier. The only perfect substitute for mother's milk, it was not a complete nutritional substitute. They came in 3 sizes early ones were corktop and later screwtop.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


i have a Mellins i just got in a tote of bottles, so good to know thanks


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 15, 2020)

*A cork neck liner, but a hard rubber stopper on some Mellin's jars.



*


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 15, 2020)

This one has a glass stopper, it's possible that it's not original, but looks good.  With original label.


----------

